# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  link BB στο N. Ψυχικό!

## pathfinder

Εχώ λινκ που κάθετια εδώ και καρο! ψάχνω για ταίρι, περιοχές Ψυχικο,φιλοθέη, χαλανδρι, ελληνορωσων, περιοχή κοντα στο Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο και τριγυρω!

----------


## a123xxsp

γεια χαρά,
είμαι πίσω από το ΟΑΚΑ, δεξιά του όπως κοιτά εσύ, αν το έχεις ακόμα στείλε μου τηλ να μιλήσουμε

----------

